# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Protein Coffee ;)

## Marios1991

Για σας παιδια, εχω μια "συνταγη" πετυχημενη οπου βρηκα κατα τυχη στο youtube, καφες μαζι με πρωτεινη .. συγκεκριμενα μιλω για gaspari vanilla οπως το παρακατω video.. Δοκιμαστε το , ειναι pre-workout σου δινει αρκετη ενεργεια  :01. Smile: 

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzliXI2WEpw

sorry παιδια δεν τα καταφερα να το βαλω απο την επιλογη youtube πανω.. δεν εμπενε

----------


## beefmeup

[YOUTUBE="jzliXI2WEpw"]jzliXI2WEpw[/YOUTUBE]

νταξ τωρα?? :08. Toast:

----------


## Marios1991

:08. Toast:   :08. Toast: 

thnxxxxx φιλε

----------


## vAnY

καλη ιδεα, αλλα εμενα προσωπικα δεν με εμπνεει να τη δοκιμασω...μου φαινεται "καπως".... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

πρωτεινη και στον καφε.....λολ

και επρεπε να φτιαξει ολοκληρο βιντεο.....

απλο μου φαινετε....

----------


## beefmeup

> πρωτεινη και στον καφε.....λολ
> 
> και επρεπε να φτιαξει ολοκληρο βιντεο.....
> 
> απλο μου φαινετε....


αμα εισαι αμερικανος,ολα ειναι περιπλοκα..

----------


## Marios1991

> αμα εισαι αμερικανος,ολα ειναι περιπλοκα..


αχαχαχαα
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X

> αμα εισαι αμερικανος,ολα ειναι περιπλοκα..


εχετε δει αμερικανικα αμαξια? καθε κουμπακι πανω λεει τι κανει. γιατι αν δεν λεει και το πατησεις και γινει μαλακια κανουν μυνησεις στης ετεριες.  :01. ROFL:

----------


## manos_

Εκει που φτασαμε ε ειναι κοματι ειρωνικο να κοροιδευουμε τον μεσο αμερικανο ε?Η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Mitsen

Ευτυχώς που εξηγεί ο τυπάς την όλη διαδικασία στο video, διαφορετικά δεν θα κατάφερνα να ρίξω τη προτείνη στον καφέ μου!  :01. Mr. Green: 

όπως και νάχει, προσωπικά δεν αναμειγνύω την προτείνη με τον kaffe :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Ομολογώ ότι αν δεν έβλεπα το βίντεο αυτό,κάτι θα έκανα λάθος στη συνταγή!Ευτυχώς που μας βοηθάει ο τύπος! :01. Mr. Green: 
Μπορεί να έχυνα την πρωτείνη απ'έξω ή να έβαζα τον καφέ σε λίγο μικρότερη κούπα ή...ή...ή........,αλλά χάρη σε αυτό το παληκάριιιιιιιιιιιιιι πλέον όλα είναι επιτεύξιμα!Με χαρά σας παρουσιάζουμε τον Πρωτεινοβραστήραααααα!!!(Α.Μ.Α.Ν Teleshoping)! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## just

δεν ηξερα οτι μπορεις να πινεις την πρωτεινη με ζεστο νερο..
φυσικα οταν αρχισα πρωτεινη ηταν πριν το καλοκαιρι..και εγω παντα το πρωι βαζω καφεινη και το κανω σαν φραπεδακι

----------


## Devil

> δεν ηξερα οτι μπορεις να πινεις την πρωτεινη με ζεστο νερο..
> φυσικα οταν αρχισα πρωτεινη ηταν πριν το καλοκαιρι..και εγω παντα το πρωι βαζω καφεινη και το κανω σαν φραπεδακι


αναιβασε βιντεο στο tube πως φτιαχνουν greek protein anabolic musclebuilder frape-drol  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ε τι οι αμερικανοι ειναι καλητεροι... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

μήπως υπάρχει κανένα βιντεάκι με οδηγίες στο πως να κουνάς το shaker? γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος άμα το κάνω σωστά



> αναιβασε βιντεο στο tube πως φτιαχνουν greek protein anabolic musclebuilder frape-drol 
> 
> ε τι οι αμερικανοι ειναι καλητεροι...


και επίσης στο πως να προσθέτεις το καλαμάκι στο τέλος!
Πολύ σημαντική διευκρίνιση!!!

----------


## Zylo

> μήπως υπάρχει κανένα βιντεάκι με οδηγίες στο πως να κουνάς το shaker? γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος άμα το κάνω σωστά
> 
> και επίσης στο πως να προσθέτεις το καλαμάκι στο τέλος!
> Πολύ σημαντική διευκρίνιση!!!


επισης να προσεξετε μην βαλετε μαυρο καλαμακι γιατι το μαυρο χρωμα τραβαει τη ζεστη, ζεσταίνει αποτομα την frapoπρωτεινη και η γευση αλλοιώνεται  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Mitsen

> επισης να προσεξετε μην βαλετε μαυρο καλαμακι γιατι το μαυρο χρωμα τραβαει τη ζεστη, ζεσταίνει αποτομα την frapoπρωτεινη και η γευση αλλοιώνεται


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς!
Μήπως έχεις κάποιο ανάλογο video να μου ποστάρεις?
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zylo

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς!
> Μήπως έχεις κάποιο ανάλογο video να μου ποστάρεις?


ενα βιντεο δε κανει τιποτα....εχω κατεβασει εγκυκλοπαιδιες για αυτο το θεμα... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## just

> μήπως υπάρχει κανένα βιντεάκι με οδηγίες στο πως να κουνάς το shaker? γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος άμα το κάνω σωστά
> 
> και επίσης στο πως να προσθέτεις το καλαμάκι στο τέλος!
> Πολύ σημαντική διευκρίνιση!!!


χαχα..καλο! :01. ROFL:  αλλα η πρωτεινη δεν αλλοιωνεται με το ζεστο νερο?

----------


## lila_1

Βασικα η πρωτεινη δεν διαλυεται..
Το ειχα δοκιμασει και ειχε βγει μια αηδια με ασπρα σβολακια στην επιφανεια, λες και ειχε ξερασει ο ζυμαρουλης στον καφε μου.

----------


## Gaspari

Έλα ρε... Μέχρι και στον καφέ;  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## jimmy007

> χαχα..καλο! αλλα η πρωτεινη δεν αλλοιωνεται με το ζεστο νερο?


Λίγο δύσκολο μου ακούγεται αυτό. Να οξειδώνεται εννοείς?

----------


## Devil

> Λίγο δύσκολο μου ακούγεται αυτό. Να οξειδώνεται εννοείς?


οχι δεν παθαινει τιποτα

----------


## Ariel

βρε παιδια..την πρωτεινη δεν κανει να τη "ζεσταινουμε"......
λαθος ξερω???!!!
 :01. Unsure:

----------


## GyM=life

θα το δοκιμασω...xd

----------


## Devil

> βρε παιδια..την πρωτεινη δεν κανει να τη "ζεσταινουμε"......
> λαθος ξερω???!!!


μετουσιωση?

----------


## Mitsen

> βρε παιδια..την πρωτεινη δεν κανει να τη "ζεσταινουμε"......
> λαθος ξερω???!!!


ναι και εγώ αυτή την ενύπωση έχω, (παρόλο που το ρώτησα δεν πήρα ξεκάθαρη απάντηση :01. Unsure: ) πιστεύω ότι αλλοιώνεται. 
Διαφορετικά θα έφτιαχνα keik με βρώμη και προτείνη στο φούρνο.

----------


## ΣΙΑΜΙ

καλη ιδεα...αλα τους εχω κοψη τους καφεδες...δεν νομιζω να αξιζει να τους αρχισω για αυτο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ariel

> ναι και εγώ αυτή την ενύπωση έχω, (παρόλο που το ρώτησα δεν πήρα ξεκάθαρη απάντηση) πιστεύω ότι αλλοιώνεται. 
> Διαφορετικά θα έφτιαχνα keik με βρώμη και προτείνη στο φούρνο.


φαντασου!χαχαχ...
υπαρχουν βεβαια στα x-treme stores ετοιμα γευματα με πρωτεινη,μαφιν ,ψωμι..κλπ...εγω τωρα πηρα κρεμα βανιλια! :08. Toast:

----------


## Mitsen

> φαντασου!χαχαχ...
> υπαρχουν βεβαια στα x-treme stores *ετοιμα γευματα* με πρωτεινη,μαφιν ,ψωμι..κλπ...εγω τωρα πηρα κρεμα βανιλια!


 :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## Ariel

> 


??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## giannis_s

Προφανώς αναφέρεται στην ποιότητά τους ο Mitsen. Καλύτερα να "φτιάξεις" ένα μόνη σου αν θες υγρό γεύμα, δλδ βάλε μια πρωτείνη που εσύ θες με αλεσμένη βρώμη π.χ., παρά τα έτοιμα που λες, τα οποία συνήθως είναι τίγκα ζάχαρη (μακριααα  :01. Razz: )..ή ακόμη καλύτερα αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα ένα "κανονικό" γεύμα, whole foods, όχι σκόνες  :01. Wink: 

edit: Σόρυ για το off, αλλά κρίμα είναι να αναρωτιέται σε άλλο thread η Ariel για λιποδιαλύτες και να την αφήνουμε να τρώει τέτοια γεύματα που είναι "του Σατανά"  :01. Razz: 

Και γιατί να θέλει κάποιος καφέ με γεύση πρωτείνης;;;;
Ας αγοράσει μια πρωτείνη με γεύση καφέ, τόσες υπάρχουν  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ariel

> Προφανώς αναφέρεται στην ποιότητά τους ο Mitsen. Καλύτερα να "φτιάξεις" ένα μόνη σου αν θες υγρό γεύμα, δλδ βάλε μια πρωτείνη που εσύ θες με αλεσμένη βρώμη π.χ., παρά τα έτοιμα που λες, τα οποία συνήθως είναι τίγκα ζάχαρη (μακριααα )..ή ακόμη καλύτερα αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα ένα "κανονικό" γεύμα, whole foods, όχι σκόνες 
> 
> edit: Σόρυ για το off, αλλά κρίμα είναι να αναρωτιέται σε άλλο thread η Ariel για λιποδιαλύτες και να την αφήνουμε να τρώει τέτοια γεύματα που είναι "του Σατανά" 
> 
> Και γιατί να θέλει κάποιος καφέ με γεύση πρωτείνης;;;;
> Ας αγοράσει μια πρωτείνη με γεύση καφέ, τόσες υπάρχουν


πσιτ..............................δεν τρωω.............εχω δει ειπα....και θα προτιμουσα να φαω αυτα παρα πιτσες κλπ....
μονο βανιλια κρεμα εχω παρει....αλλα αυτο ειναι επιδορπιο......
εεεεεεεεεε.....με κατασκοπευεις τι γραφω???χαχαχαχ... :01. Razz: 
και δηλαδη λιοποδιαλυτη παιρνουμε μονο οταν???ειμαστε χοντροι???
ξερεις ποσο λιπος εχω????>>>>>>5!!!!!

----------


## giannis_s

> πσιτ..............................δεν τρωω.............εχω δει ειπα....και θα προτιμουσα να φαω αυτα παρα πιτσες κλπ....
> μονο βανιλια κρεμα εχω παρει....αλλα αυτο ειναι επιδορπιο......
> εεεεεεεεεε.....με κατασκοπευεις τι γραφω???χαχαχαχ...
> και δηλαδη λιοποδιαλυτη παιρνουμε μονο οταν???ειμαστε χοντροι???
> ξερεις ποσο λιπος εχω????>>>>>>5!!!!!


είπες "εγώ *τώρα* πήρα βανίλια κρέμα" στο πιο πάνω Post σου..ο χρονικός προσδιορισμός μας παραπέμπει και σε "πριν" και "μετά"..ο τρόπος σου λοιπόν μου έδωσε την εντύπωση οτι υπάρχει διάρκεια σε αυτό..sorry αν κατάλαβα λάθος..
και sorry αν σου έδωσα την εντύπωση οτι σε πήρα για "χοντρή", αν και αυτό δεν προκύπτει από κάπου..είπα να μην τρώμε κάτι τέτοιο για να μην μας παχύνει, όχι επειδή είμαστε ήδη χοντροί  :01. Wink: 
δεν θες τη γνώμη μου για το πότε παίρνουμε λιποδιαλύτες...απλά ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του, έκανες μια ερώτηση σε ένα Post, έπεσα πάνω της γιατί διαβάζω τα περισσότερα, είχα άποψη και την είπα (χωρίς να σε κατασκοπέυω)...
χαίρομαι για εσένα ειλικρινά..σου εύχομαι να το διατηρήσεις σε αυτά τα επίπεδα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Ariel

> είπες "εγώ *τώρα* πήρα βανίλια κρέμα" στο πιο πάνω Post σου..ο χρονικός προσδιορισμός μας παραπέμπει και σε "πριν" και "μετά"..ο τρόπος σου λοιπόν μου έδωσε την εντύπωση οτι υπάρχει διάρκεια σε αυτό..sorry αν κατάλαβα λάθος..
> και sorry αν σου έδωσα την εντύπωση οτι σε πήρα για "χοντρή", αν και αυτό δεν προκύπτει από κάπου..είπα να μην τρώμε κάτι τέτοιο για να μην μας παχύνει, όχι επειδή είμαστε ήδη χοντροί 
> δεν θες τη γνώμη μου για το πότε παίρνουμε λιποδιαλύτες...απλά ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του, έκανες μια ερώτηση σε ένα Post, έπεσα πάνω της γιατί διαβάζω τα περισσότερα, είχα άποψη και την είπα (χωρίς να σε κατασκοπέυω)...
> χαίρομαι για εσένα ειλικρινά..σου εύχομαι να το διατηρήσεις σε αυτά τα επίπεδα


οχι..μη χαιρεσαι....κακο για μενα ειναι..η ενδοκρινολογος μου με κυνηγα!!!!
 :08. Turtle: 
απλα...γραφτηκα εδω μεσα και ειδα σε μερικα σημεια καποια μικρη ειρωνια απο καποιους και μου την εσπασε λιγο....
απλα να ξερουμε οτι κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος και κανει και καμια παντογνωστης...
ουφ,τα 'πα...
απο κει και περα με τη βανιλια....δεν τρωω γλυκα και ηθελα να δοκιμασω αυτη ως :02. Porc:  υποκαταστατο...απο το να με πιασει τιποτα και να καταβροχθισω καμια τουρτα τιραμισου που λατρευω!αχ....

----------


## giannis_s

> οχι..μη χαιρεσαι....κακο για μενα ειναι..η ενδοκρινολογος μου με κυνηγα!!!!


Πες της οτι θες και λιποδιαλύτες, να δεις τι θα σου κάνει τότε  :01. Razz: 




> απλα...γραφτηκα εδω μεσα και ειδα σε μερικα σημεια καποια μικρη ειρωνια απο καποιους και μου την εσπασε λιγο....
> απλα να ξερουμε οτι κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος και κανει και καμια παντογνωστης...


εγώ από την άλλη θα σου έλεγα οτι οι περισσότεροι εδώ είναι καλοπροαίρετοι και πρόθυμοι να πουν αυτό που ξέρουν/πιστεύουν σε κάποιον που ψάχνεται..αρκεί και ο τελευταίος να έχει την διάθεση να ακούσει..τεσπα, το σίγουρο είναι ότι ούτε είρωνας ούτε ξερόλας είμαι απέναντί σου ή απέναντι σε οποιοδήποτε από τα παιδιά..




> απο κει και περα με τη βανιλια....δεν τρωω γλυκα και ηθελα να δοκιμασω αυτη ως υποκαταστατο...απο το να με πιασει τιποτα και να καταβροχθισω καμια τουρτα τιραμισου που λατρευω!αχ....


δεκτό, αν είναι να σε γλυτώνει από μεγαλύτερα κακά  :01. Wink: 
anyway, βγήκαμε πολύ off (το θέμα είναι πρωτείνη στον καφέ) και ζητάω συγνώμη..αλλά δεν θέλω κανένας με τον οποίο ανταλλάζω γνώμες να νομίζει ότι είμαι απόλυτος σε κάτι ή κακοπροαίρετος απέναντί του..αντιθέτως..καλή συνέχεια και στη διάθεσή σου, όπως και όλων αν έχω γνώμη για κάτι  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mitsen

5%? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Ariel ποσο καιρό το κρατάς τόσο χαμηλά?

σκέφτεσαι να κατέβεις σε κάποιο αγώνα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Ariel

> Πες της οτι θες και λιποδιαλύτες, να δεις τι θα σου κάνει τότε 
> 
> 
> εγώ από την άλλη θα σου έλεγα οτι οι περισσότεροι εδώ είναι καλοπροαίρετοι και πρόθυμοι να πουν αυτό που ξέρουν/πιστεύουν σε κάποιον που ψάχνεται..αρκεί και ο τελευταίος να έχει την διάθεση να ακούσει..τεσπα, το σίγουρο είναι ότι ούτε είρωνας ούτε ξερόλας είμαι απέναντί σου ή απέναντι σε οποιοδήποτε από τα παιδιά..
> 
> 
> 
> δεκτό, αν είναι να σε γλυτώνει από μεγαλύτερα κακά 
> anyway, βγήκαμε πολύ off (το θέμα είναι πρωτείνη στον καφέ) και ζητάω συγνώμη..αλλά δεν θέλω κανένας με τον οποίο ανταλλάζω γνώμες να νομίζει ότι είμαι απόλυτος σε κάτι ή κακοπροαίρετος απέναντί του..αντιθέτως..καλή συνέχεια και στη διάθεσή σου, όπως και όλων αν έχω γνώμη για κάτι


~τους θελω για εναν περιπλοκο λογο...........
~απλα το παρατηρησα καπου....με εμμεσο τροπο.....και σπαστηκα....
~ναιιι..με γλιτωνουν απο τιραμισου!χαχα :08. Turtle: 



> 5%?
> Ariel ποσο καιρό το κρατάς τόσο χαμηλά?
> 
> σκέφτεσαι να κατέβεις σε κάποιο αγώνα?


εγω???
χαχαχαχ.....
μακαρι!!!!!
χρονια κραταει αυτη η κολωνια....παλια ημουν 43 κιλα....(υψος μου=1,60!)τωρα 49(ευτυχως)

----------


## paulakos

> εχετε δει αμερικανικα αμαξια? καθε κουμπακι πανω λεει τι κανει. γιατι αν δεν λεει και το πατησεις και γινει μαλακια κανουν μυνησεις στης ετεριες.


Εγραψες  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------

